# New Goggles



## FriskyMilkman (Mar 28, 2014)

I have noticed there are a lot of sweet deals going on now for snowboarding goggles, and I am in the market to get a new pair. Any suggestions?? I would say I have a small to medium sized face if that helps.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

There are a ton of great options out there, it really depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## Chambo (Apr 29, 2014)

Are we talking online deals?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Anyone have an actual guide for sizing for the various brands? s/m/l seems a bit meaningless without points of reference.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

f00bar said:


> Anyone have an actual guide for sizing for the various brands? s/m/l seems a bit meaningless without points of reference.


It's all pretty much relative when you get down to fitting. Just like boots. Go down to a shop and try some on or find an online store with free return shipping.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/dr...7492k/?filterString=s~goggles/&colorFamily=01


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

I personally think Oakley use to make the most solid gog. Now they've been under a new co for 2-3yrs now.

Wonder if the new Nike goggles coming out next year would serve purpose...


----------



## dcrides (Jan 21, 2013)

I really like the Smith IOX. Haven't fogged once, have a large field of view and the lenses are easy to change.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

As others have said best thing to do is head to a shop and try some on. I've owned a few pairs over the years started out with oakleys which were always pretty reliable. I replaced them with dragon apx's which I found a pita, the lenses got damaged really easily and fogged up. I then got some oakley airbrakes which are really comfortable but do fog up once in a while on long hikes and i've just got some smith io/x as a backup pair in the sales as they were a steal. Build quality seems good and the reviews all seem pretty positive.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

francium said:


> ... but do fog up once in a while on long hikes...


Have you ever had goggles that didn't fog up while hiking? If so, let me know which. I never hike with goggles (even sunglasses fog up hiking)


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

neni said:


> Have you ever had goggles that didn't fog up while hiking? If so, let me know which. I never hike with goggles (even sunglasses fog up hiking)


Im in the same boat as you, I sweat profusely when I ride hard. My goggle experience has been a work in progress, but I arrived at Smith IOX after owning many different brands. Oakley, Dragon, Von Zipper, Hoven and feel the quality of lenses and venting are best for me with the Smith goggles. I used to have to carry extra oakley lenses just to be able to see. Broke too many to justify owning oakley. Don't have that problem anymore.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

neni said:


> Have you ever had goggles that didn't fog up while hiking? If so, let me know which. I never hike with goggles (even sunglasses fog up hiking)


Haha no but I just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Im in the same boat as you, I sweat profusely when I ride hard. My goggle experience has been a work in progress, but I arrived at Smith IOX after owning many different brands. Oakley, Dragon, Von Zipper, Hoven and feel the quality of lenses and venting are best for me with the Smith goggles. I used to have to carry extra oakley lenses just to be able to see. Broke too many to justify owning oakley. Don't have that problem anymore.


So far, all goggles I had (Juble, Smith IO) worked well while riding (fast windflow) even in warm spring conditions, but while hiking they're a no go. I assume that there's just not enough speed/windflow to compensate for the sweating, no matter how fancy the goggles are. As mentioned, even the pretty open sunglasses fog up then.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Smith makes some goggles with a fan that is supposed to keep them from fogging on hikes.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

freshy said:


> Smith makes some goggles with a fan that is supposed to keep them from fogging on hikes.


Regardless, the foam will still be soaking wet with sweat. There's no reason to hike with goggles.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

francium said:


> Haha no but I just thought I'd mention it.


Also did you try removing the vents to make them open air while hiking? Supposed to help a lot and was actually a big part of what they said were bonus features. They just pop out and basically the goggle becomes open air. Haven't tried it while hiking yet but have played with them in my house.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Need an advice on lens color and/or type for overcast, flat light conditions. I have cheap Easun goggles in amber/bronze + mirror finish outside, and they are comfortable, doesn't fog up etc. but when conditions are not so good visibility sucks. Do I need polarised? What colour? What I know for sure, lenses needs to be bright (not tinted a lot), but what color? Yellow, blue, green, pink?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Polarized are designed to help reduce glare in sunny days, don't go with that. As a general rule of thumb the more clear the lens the more light it lets in and the darker conditions you use it in. For example yellow, pink, amber and clear lenses are all dark to night condition lenses for the most part. 

People always try to buy super chromed out lenses thinking they look great but in reality on super overcast and dark days or for night riding you often won't want these. You need something to enhance light and yes sometimes that means getting a yellow lens. A yellow lens with a blue tint can look good and function well in lower lights for me.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

There isn't one lens that fits all. I have one pair of goggles for sunny and OK conditions, need one for overcast.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Right, you should really have about 3 lenses if you want to cover most conditions. What goggles do you have? Each company has different takes on lens colorand tint combinations. Like I said yellow/blue works well for me in super overcast.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

*goggles for hiking???*

I don't get it why would you use goggles for hiking?:blink: they will fog no way out of it. Use sunglasses instead. Goggles are only good for high altitudes but at that point its cold so no fog.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

cookiedog said:


> I don't get it why would you use goggles for hiking?:blink: they will fog no way out of it. Use sunglasses instead. Goggles are only good for high altitudes but at that point its cold so no fog.


Ever been to Scotland???


----------

